# Lighting ... Rics + Zoas



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all,

I have some lovely zoas and rics, I moved them from a 200l tank with 150 halide to 90l nano with 3 x 24w T5 (kz blue, purple and white) with 2 aquarays jammed in for good measure. The zoas have gone into hiding (apart from a few polyps) and the rics are about half the size they were before... The new tank is 60 x 45 x 40cm so quite shallow. Could I now have too much light?!

(params are a little out, but not to the extent that the zoas would normally worry - also there is plenty of flow)

anyone got any advice on how much light I should have for zoas in a tank that size....?

cheers


----------



## singlee118 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think you can choose a 60cm led aquairum bar.


----------



## monicaoversea (Aug 11, 2011)

According to the size of your tank, I think you need a 120W LED aquarium light.


----------



## csingh07 (Sep 20, 2010)

xoenrt209 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have some lovely zoas and rics, I moved them from a 200l tank with 150 halide to 90l nano with 3 x 24w T5 (kz blue, purple and white) with 2 aquarays jammed in for good measure. The zoas have gone into hiding (apart from a few polyps) and the rics are about half the size they were before... The new tank is 60 x 45 x 40cm so quite shallow. Could I now have too much light?!
> 
> ...


Long story short, Zoa's are very picky and it all depends on the colony. I receive zoa's from people all the time, some of them open right up and the others can hide for weeks/months (not good). Sometimes it's the intensity, sometimes it is the spectrum of color. Move them around until you see a positive response, or move them back to the tank where they like the lighting


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Moved this to reef and coral discussion


----------



## peter008 (Aug 11, 2011)

How about 18W Aquarium LED Light,Shelf Dimension:111x46x15mm,Compared with the exsiting aquarium lights, the biggest advantage is waterproof, smaller size, bigger light area, no noise, easy installation and removal.
LED Aquarium light


----------



## Klinemw (Dec 13, 2009)

csingh07 said:


> Long story short, Zoa's are very picky and it all depends on the colony. I receive zoa's from people all the time, some of them open right up and the others can hide for weeks/months (not good). Sometimes it's the intensity, sometimes it is the spectrum of color. Move them around until you see a positive response, or move them back to the tank where they like the lighting


I am very new to this hobby, and I'm trying not to hijack this thread, but this statement about zoanthids being very picky intrigues me. At this point I have about 18 different zoanthid colonies in my now 5 month old mixed reef tank. I have not had any of those zoanthid colonies not fully open within 48 hours of putting them in the tank. I've moved them around for aesthetic reasons or because I thought they were being bashed by too much flow and still had them open the very next day. I have several colonies that have twice the number of polyps in less than four months since being added to the tank.

I would have given the same answer to move them around, but I simply haven't seen them be anything but flexible and pretty easy to please. *I have also had very good luck dipping these colonies in ReVive per the manufacturer's directions as a precautionary treatment. * Perhaps that has contributed to my outstanding success. Can you help educate me about this zoanthid trait, its very different from my own personal experience.

Klinemw


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Klinemw said:


> I would have given the same answer to move them around, but I simply haven't seen them be anything but flexible and pretty easy to please. *I have also had very good luck dipping these colonies in ReVive per the manufacturer's directions as a precautionary treatment. * Perhaps that has contributed to my outstanding success. Can you help educate me about this zoanthid trait, its very different from my own personal experience.
> 
> Klinemw


And from my experience, you would be correct in the understanding that Zoas are an easy one to care for. Not real picky about much, even Trates have to be rather high to make them angry. 
Now as to the above lighting, I would think you have enough light for a 23 gallon tank. As far as to much light, I dont think so. May just be the stress move.


----------

